# Mis-match winter/summer tyres running tyres v. spare



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I asked this question in a reply on another topic but cannot find it - apologies.

When, as I do, one runs on winter tyres all year and the spare one is carrying is a 'summer' tyre, what is the situation when in a country and area where winters are compulsory and one has a puncture? Presumably one is illegal to drive on the spare. 

Would ADAC or any other rescue organisation refuse to change the wheel?

Has anyone encountered this situation and what was the result?

Additional question:-

Recommendation is to change tyres at 5-year intervals. Does this also apply to spares which have never been use, so not under load, nor exposed to UVR?

Geoff


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Good question Geoff.

Common sense says that any rescue organisation would refuse to change wheels and therefore mix winter and summer tyres on the same axle. Unsafe and probably illegal. Best to standardise on M + S tyres all round including the spare.

Changing tyres at 5-years is only a recommendation. When our spare gets to that age, I will have my spare checked / inspected by my tyre dealer for cracks and any other evidence of deterioration that may cause a problem.

Brian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You should never mix summer and winter tyres so in the event of the spare being different to the tyres on the active wheels then it shouldn't be used. Either carry a spare of the right type or a can of tyre weld.

As for changing tyres there is no hard and fast recommendation of 5 years. After 5 years one should be prepared to change the tyres if they are showing signs of damage, side wall cracking etc but like always they should be inspected by someone knowledgeable. A lot will depend upon how they have been used and particularly their exposure to sunlight. As for an unused spare then this probably should be changed at 5 years as the safe life expectancy of an unused tyre is considerably less than a used tyre.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I might as well ask, why is that then.

cabby


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Best way to think of it is ....... would you ever have mixed cross plys and radials on the same axle ???? Probably showing my age .... Can you still buy cross ply tyres???


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sell the spare tyre and buy a matching tyre. no choice really is there.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry some of you have gone off on the assumption that I might continue to use a mis-match of tyres. That is not the case,

My first question was about using the summer spare (to ge50km to the next tyre repair/replacement shop) and would a rescue organisation, in a country requiring 'winters' - at that time of year, change that tyre? Presumably the AA in UK, where there is no requirement for winter tyres, would have no objection.

My second question was about life of an unused spare. I found 'peribro's answer surprising - as apparently did 'cabby'. More explanation would be helpful.

Geoff


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've got 5 winter tyres and 4 summer so in summer my spare is a winter tyre, not only that but it's a slightly different size!!

Nevertheless, to get me to a tyre depot it's got to be at least as safe as a can of gunk or a skinny spare.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> I've got 5 winter tyres and 4 summer so in summer my spare is a winter tyre, not only that but it's a slightly different size!!
> 
> Nevertheless, to get me to a tyre depot it's got to be at least as safe as a can of gunk or a skinny spare.


Kev

Thanks , I forgot to add that bit about running on a skinny spare or a 'run-flat in comparison to a fully-inflated summer tyre.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

peribro said:


> As for an unused spare then this probably should be changed at 5 years as the safe life expectancy of an unused tyre is considerably less than a used tyre.


Where did you get that from?

Not one that I have ever heard before.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We run on M+S tyres all year round, saves the problem, but we are working towards a spare set of wheels so we can put new tyres on for the winter months and then put the previous good set on for the summer.

It always seems to work out that our tyre set wears out in the winter when we need the tread depth, not in the summer.

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The extract below is from ROSPA's website here

"Tyres that have been in storage should not be placed into use if they are over 6 years old, from their date of manufacture. When a tyre has been in use, the effects of ageing are lessened to a degree, but such tyres should be replaced after 10 years."

I have previously read the scientific reasoning for unused tyres ageing more quickly but can't remember what it was!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that spare wheels that are inflated and on a vehicle are slightly different to new carcases in storage?

A tyre that is inflated but bearing no load or temperature changes due to loading is in as good a state as it can be, especially if covered up as ours is.

I could perhaps stretch to thinking that a carcase might harden a bit in storage, but I think modern rubbers are not affected as much as they used to be.

Here are Michelin's recommendations:

http://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/learn-share/care-guide/the-storage-story

Peter


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The concern about unused spare tyres is that the side walls are at greater risk of cracking and hence the recommendation that they are not used once 5 or 6 years old. Tyres that are used keep the side walls more pliable and more resistant to cracking. Obviously other factors come into play such that most spare tyres won't be subjected to normal wear and tear nor the adverse effects of sunshine but the general consensus is that unused spare tyres over 5 or 6 years of age should not be used.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The concern about unused spare tyres is that the side walls are at greater risk of cracking and hence the recommendation that they are not used once 5 or 6 years old. Tyres that are used keep the side walls more pliable and more resistant to cracking. Obviously other factors come into play such that most spare tyres won't be subjected to normal wear and tear nor the adverse effects of sunshine but the general consensus is that unused spare tyres over 5 or 6 years of age should not be used.


----------

